# Any other shrimp keepers?



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

Who all keeps shrimp in their tanks??? And what kinds? Mine is in my sig...


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

I have cherries in my 5.5. They are eventually going to be moved into my 29. I'm going to build a 10 inch cube once I have the money that will hold cherries, and then I'm gonna set up a 20 long for shrimps and celestial pearl danios.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

^Copycat.  


I just have Cherries in a 20 long with Celestial Pearls.


Whenever I do some tank swapping, I may setup a 10g planted for some Crystal Reds. I dunno yet though. I want another type of shrimp, but my other tanks have shrimp eaters right now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

I know^^ ;p

I just like CPD's. I may find some for my 29 tho...depends on what takn is set up first, cause I want some micro rasboras as well...haha


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

I am kind of a shrimp nut...was this section just created?

Currently I have the following species

* Cherry Shrimp
* Yellow Shrimp
* Blue Pearl Shrimp
* Snowball Shrimp
* Minami Shrimp
* Crystal Red Shrimp
* Bee Shrimp
* Bumblebee Shrimp
* Tiger Shrimp
* Blue Tiger Shrimp
* Golden Crystal Shrimp
* Sri Lanka Shrimp
* Malaya Shrimp 
* Green Shrimp


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Well i had a couple amanos for 4yrs that died today


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

oblongshrimp said:


> I am kind of a shrimp nut...was this section just created?
> 
> Currently I have the following species
> 
> ...


OMG! Pics!

might you be a shrimp expert? if you are, i have a question for you.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a 29G dedicated to growing cherry shrimp that waynside actually sent to me  theres about 20 of them, and about 10 have eggs  I'm pumped.

I lied. They share the tank with 5 Glass Cats until I move the tank.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I have good old Ghost Shrimp, Orange Bumblebee Shrimp, and a Vampire Shrimp.

I had a Singapore Shrimp, disappeared, and Cherry Shrimp that got eaten.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Can't believe I didn't see this sooner...

I have/had - 
Red Cherry Shrimp
Yellow Shrimp
Minami Shrimp
Crystal Red Shrimp
Ghost Shrimp (someone has to love them)

Most of my shrimp are in species tanks. There are a couple random RCS in some other tanks.

And I hope, probably like everyone, to have Sulawesi shrimp


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

gil_ong said:


> OMG! Pics!
> 
> might you be a shrimp expert? if you are, i have a question for you.


I actually just recently set up a website with all my decent pictures. The url is theshrimptank.com. The pictures for each species will change as when you refresh. I also recently set up a blog that has my setup (link is on website). Feel free to send me a pm or create a post with your questions and I will try my best to answer them.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

I call mine a Singapore Flower Shrimp cos I’m from Singapore and I feel like whoring out the name whenever given the chance. I’ve also usually seen/heard it referred to as a Bamboo Shrimp.

Looking up “Singapore Flower Shrimp,” I see that its scientific name is Atyopsis moluccensis. Goggling that, I get a list of common names: Asian Fan Shrimp, Bamboo Shrimp, Flower Shrimp, Singapore Shrimp, Wood Shrimp. Can you shed any light on this plethora of names?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

oblong, do you sell any of your shrimp? theyre gorgeous!


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

often times the common names are just made up by stores and wholesalers. I have seen them sold as wood shrimp or bamboo shrimp. Buying shrimp from LFS's is always a gamble since they often have no idea what they have or they are mislabeled.

I will be selling them in the future.  I will add a store to the website. Probably a couple species in the next month or so.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

no, buying shrimp from a LFS isnt bad because LFS know their stuff most of the times, but buying shrimp from a petco or petsmart, or some big chain with teenagers who know nothing is a risky thing to do.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey I'm a teenager and i know more than the fish guys at my LFS and they've been keeping fish longer than i've been alive.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

The LFS's in my area know little to nothing about shrimp. If you have a LFS near you with a employee who knows what they are doing and what they are ordering then by all means buy from them. One thing to think about is imported shrimp (wild caught) often have a high % of dieoffs due to shipping stress. It can take days or even several weeks after shipping for them to die. 

If you are not a serious breeder and don't need to know exactly what you are getting then the LFS is fine although i would wait a while before getting them as there will likely be deaths after arrival. If you want to be sure what you are getting though you are better off getting them from a breeder. If you are looking on aquabid there are some people who know what they are selling and others who have no idea what they are selling so you have to be careful.

Be careful of any blue shrimp you see in a LFS. The only blue shrimp that breeds that I know of are blue pearls and blue tigers (and probably some of the Sulawesi shrimp) and even then the color will vary between individuals. If they are blue when you buy them they will either change back to a brownish color or the color will not be passed on to the offspring. Blue pearls and blue tigers are selectively bred and not wild caught so its unlikely they would be carried by a LFS (unless there is a local breeder selling them)


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I actually like it when the stores don't know what they are selling. You get the best values this way, like when they think a Vampire is just a, "Rilly big Flower shrimp."


----------



## TrueVCU (Jul 2, 2008)

Just got my first ghost shrimp in my 29 gal. Hope it helps keep house, and take out some of the platy fry


----------



## pog0 (Jun 29, 2008)

JustOneMore20 said:


> I want another type of shrimp, but my other tanks have shrimp eaters right now.


I am thinking about getting shrimp (they seem so cool) but wonder how they'll do with the fish I have - red tailed shark, yoyo loaches, pleco, and tetras. Are those guys shrimp eaters?


----------



## TrueVCU (Jul 2, 2008)

rule of thumb seems to be that if the fish can fit the shrimp in its mouth, the shrimp will lose


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, more aggressive fish will rip the shrimp into pieces so they DO fit in their mouths.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

do you have to do any extra work for shrimp or can you just throw them in your tank and watch them. extra work meaning different water temps or do they need a planted tank different food?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

It depends on the kind of shrimp, cherry shrimp you can handle a wide range of temps (pretty much anything you would keep plants in). They do best in planted tanks as they tend to have more food for them but it is not necessary. Shrimp are more sensitive then fish so clean water is a must and many medications will negatively affect them.


----------

